# Parvo virus



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

here's some info i collected on parvo:

Prior to 1977-78, parvovirus did not exist in the dog. The virus is a 
close relative of feline panleukopenia (feline distemper) and in fact, 
may have mutated from the cat and infected the dog in the late 1970¹s. 
The virus is extremely hardy and survives for long periods outside its 
host. The virus will live in the environment up to 6 months and survives 
winter nicely under a blanket of snow where the temperature is usually 
around 25-28 degrees F. Extremely cold temperatures prior to snow fall 
will kill the virus. Sodium hypochlorite (bleach) is the only effective 
disinfecting agent. 

The virus is transmitted by oral ingestion of viral contaminated feces. 
Upon ingestion by the new host it infects local lymph nodes, quickly 
multiplies and then via the blood moves to the small intestine where 
signs of the disease begin in approximately 5-6 days. The normal incubation period (time from exposure to the virus to the time when signs of disease appear) is from 7-14 days. Active excretion of the virus in the feces can begin the third day after exposure, often before clinical signs appear, and may last for one to two weeks after the onset of the disease. 
The virus is 
extremely deleterious to the lining (mucosa) of the small intestine. The 
surface of the mucosa is stripped away upsetting crucial barriers and 
interfering with normal balance of digestive enzyme secretion and 
nutrient absorption. Additionaly, the normal bacterial flora of the small 
intestine which aid in digestion are now exposed to ulcerated mucosa, 
providing a direct route into the blood stream. Fluid loss from both 
vomiting and diarrhea is dramatic and dehydration ensues. The onslaught 
of bacteria and toxins into the blood will ultimately cause death. 
Precipitous drops in white blood cell (WBC) counts are common and relate 
directly to the prognosis and outcome of the infection. Ominous drops in 
white blood cells are attributed to overwhelming degradation of WBC¹s and 
the direct depressive viral effect on WBC production in the bone marrow. 


The incidence of the disease is highest in young dogs and tends to start 
some time after the puppy has lost its maternal protection passed on at 
birth with the first milk (colostrum). Any age can be infected but, most 
dogs are infected between the ages of 2-6 months when maternal antibody 
decreases below a protective level in the puppy. Signs of the disease 
usually are mild to nonexistent. However, a full blown case of parvovirus 
untreated can easily be fatal. Certain breeds seem to be more sensitive 
to the disease; possibly related to their immune system. They include 
rottweilers, Doberman Pinschers, and possibly black Labrador retrievers.

Generally, a diagnosis is made on the signs of the disease and falling 
white blood cell counts. Good rapid diagnostic tests are also available 
at veterinary clinics. Additionally, the virus can be found in the feces 
by commercial labs using electron microscopy.

Treatment for the disease is primarily supportive although recently 
immunotherapy has become important. Historically, dogs were supported by 
aggressive intravenous fluid therapy to combat hydration and antibiotics 
given to reduce secondary bacterial infection. Food is withheld until 
vomiting has ceased. Many veterinarians employ antiemetics to lessen the 
signs and aid in the control of dehydration. Blood transfusions have been 
employed to increase the level of globulins, red blood cells and serum 
protein being lost via the bowel¹s bloody diarrhea. Most recently, 
antitoxins and antiparvo serum are showing results. With hospitalization 
and vigorous support most dogs will survive severe cases of parvo virus. 
Early detection and aggressive therapy are the key to success.

Prevention of parvo virus is by vaccination. Modified live vaccines are 
the most effective and continue to be safe. Producing and effective level 
of protection requires frequent vaccination starting at 6 weeks of age 
and repeating every 3-4 weeks until the puppy is sixteen weeks old. Some 
investigators have suggested extending the protocol until 20-26 weeks 
because of the persistence of maternal antibody in the puppy which 
neutralizes the vaccine. Currently, annual revaccination is recommended. 
Recently, it has been suggested that repeated annual vaccination may also 
produce persistent antibody interference to the vaccination. After the 
initial puppy series and first annual revaccination, boosters in the 
future may be recommended triennial or less frequent. A change in 
vaccine protocol, until further research is done, is not recommended.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

disinfectiong info and other tidbits:

If you've recently lost a dog to Parvo, veterinarians recommend that you wait six months to a year before putting a new puppy or non-vaccinated dog in to an infected environment (even if you have disinfected it). To immediately bring an animal into a situation where one has recently died of Parvo is a virtual death sentence for the new puppy. Common sense and regular visits to the veterinarian can save your dog's life.

Parvovirus can persist in the environment for long periods. It is important to clean up after an infection. Washing the animal's area with bleach and water in a 1:30 dilution will kill the virus. The bowls should be thrown away and the bedding either bleached or thrown away to prevent further spread of the infection. Discard all feces from the infected dog. Humans can also spread the disease on their hands if they touch feces from an infected dog and then touch a puppy without washing properly. Very small amounts of fecal material on the dog's coat can contain large numbers of viral organisms and can easily be transmitted to a susceptible dog.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Thaqt's really good info. Thanks so much I was wondering what Parvo was.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

:wink: :wave: Brilliant thanks


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanx very much for that article. I didnt know a thing about parvo.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

your welcome :wave:


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

thanks....that's a very good article....the vets here in Qc don't usually vaccinate against parvo but i know that if I want to go to El Salvador, they need to have that vaccine, otherwise they'd get quarantined.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

here's a little more from another article:

There are several symptoms of Parvo. If your dog or puppy has contracted the Parvo virus you will notice:

High fever 
Depression 
Diarrhea 
Vomiting 
Lethargy 
Uninterested in food and treats 
Foul-smelling, liquid stool that is sometimes yellow in color 
Most people will begin to notice that their puppy seems "under the weather" or tired, a few hours later you may notice the dog is uninterested in food, water, treats, toys, etc. The puppy will have a high fever and most people notice vomiting or foul-smelling liquid stools.


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Reading this has scared the bejeepers out of me! I dont feel like I can take my dog anywhere safely!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great info!! i didn't knew what parvo exactly was either

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That was very interesting! :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

My ex-mother-in-law has 2 dalmations and they had a litter of puppies and all except one of the puppies ended up with Parvo. Luckily they all survived but my god it was hard to get them over it.


----------

